# Are Basso's any good?



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

I will be looking at an early 90's Basso with SLX tubes that is on craigslist. The picture looks good but who knows what the condition is after close inspection. I'm not familiar with Basso bikes so would appreciate some input. Thanks


----------



## vlckx (Mar 4, 2005)

Basso's are fine bike's as far as I know, maybe not as fancy as Derosa's, or Colnago's, but worth a try if the price is okay. I have a Loto, slx from early 90's, it's a nice bike, smooth, a bit twitchy, but great for long rides. (I'ts a very large frame). I like it as much as my other steel bikes, Merckx corsa extra SLX, and MXL. 
images?

best 

Vlckx


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 3, 2011)

Was my frame of choice back in the 80's and 90's. Rode several, my favorite being a SL tubing Basso Gap.

Not as pricey as a Colnago or Pinarello, but very nice frames nonetheless.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I had an '87 Basso Gap. Excellent bike.


----------



## drewellison (Jun 9, 2006)

+1 on the Basso Gap comments. It's my go to bike for day long rides.


----------



## RJohn (Mar 24, 2009)

I am having second thoughts on this bike. It's a blend of Campy 6 speed with 126 rear spacing. Knowing me, I'll get upgradeitis and it will end up costing me way more than I plan. His price of $600 is at the high end of what I'm comfortable with anyway. It's not like I need another bike either. What do you think the old 6 speed stuff is worth? That's a tough one to guess I know. 
Basso racing bicycle


----------



## Dmds (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a basso gap with SL tubing that I'm planning on building up. Its spaced to 130, which gives me alot of options if I choose to put a modern group.

Attached is a picture of my gap in the wild with my other frames


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

RJohn said:


> I am having second thoughts on this bike. It's a blend of Campy 6 speed with 126 rear spacing. Knowing me, I'll get upgradeitis and it will end up costing me way more than I plan. His price of $600 is at the high end of what I'm comfortable with anyway. It's not like I need another bike either. What do you think the old 6 speed stuff is worth? That's a tough one to guess I know.
> Basso racing bicycle


Hard to say about that Camp group, it looks like Athena but I cannot really tell and I am certainly no expert anyway. I just sold a 7 speed Campy Victory group on eBay for $350 with the wheels.

Not that it matters, but that bike would be gone already in my area for that price or possibly just a little bit less. Gorgeous frame set! I would be all over it for about $500.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

RJohn said:


> I am having second thoughts on this bike. It's a blend of Campy 6 speed with 126 rear spacing. Basso racing bicycle


Do not sweat, I repeat, DO NOT SWEAT the 126 spacing. I've run 130mm spaced 8 and 10 speed Campy on my late '80's Falcon without cold setting it. A little pull on the rear dropouts and the wheel slides right in. The only thing I did was check the hanger alignment with a 130 hub in there. Spot on and with 8 speed Record it shifts as well (maybe better) than anything else I have.

I've said it before and I'll say it again (and Hickey-san will back me up.) When Shimano introduced 130mm 8 speed, every "modern" frame out there was spaced 126mm. Their solution - bevelled lock-nuts on the axle to "ease" the hub in there.


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

I wish I could get my hands on a Basso. Bob Roll's first real race bike was a Basso.


----------



## mapleleafs-13 (Oct 13, 2011)

they're beautiful bikes, slx frame is definitely something pretty good


----------

